# Necron Tactics... ?



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, ive recently just finished my necron army. But i really dont know how to play them all well, ive played against them a few times, i know there a good shooty army and not to bad in combat either.

What i have is this....

Necron Lord
Destroyer Lord
Nightbringer
Deciever
(whenever i start a new army after ive got all the troops and rest of the army i then buy alot of HQ choices to experiment and find out what i like to use best)

38 necron warriors

6 immortals

6 pariahs

6 flayed ones

6 destroyers

3 heavy destroyers

What do you think the best tactics for a necron army are for units like mine. ? thankyou


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Lots of warriors, 2 lords both with resirections orbs. And you must get a Monolith, stay back and keep on firing. if in combat use the matrix of the Monolith.


----------



## SyNide (Nov 24, 2007)

I thought necrons could only get one rez orb in their army?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

SyNide said:


> I thought necrons could only get one rez orb in their army?


Nope. 




Green Knight said:


> ...must get a Monolith...


Monoliths are terrible liabilities-- they're the only armoured targets for an opponent to turn his anti-tank guns towards, and are expensive enough to drastically reduce the number of Necrons on the table, which means your phase-out number is lowered, which is never good.

Ultimately, you need two things in Necron armies-- Lords and Warriors, and you don't need much else. Warriors can kill absolutely anything, and in units of 20, are downright unstoppable. 

Necrons do well with a slow, relentless advance. Your phalanxes of 20 warriors march forward, supported by a Necron Lord holding an orb nearby, and fire when the opportunity presents itself. If it doesn't, that's fine, because you can actually outfight pretty much anyone in close combat. Necrons win every battle of attrition, and against most armies, even dedicated assault armies, you'll find that you don't lose Warriors that quickly, while other armies' casualties start mounting up in a hurry. 

Destroyers are nice as anti-tank platforms, but you need to be careful with them since they're expensive and ultimately don't get back up as easily as Warriors (since there are far fewer of them on the table, and if there isn't a unit of Destroyers remaining when they go down, they don't get their We'll Be Back roll). You don't NEED them, though-- Gauss Flayers do the job just fine with their special rules.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

yes you can have 2 resirections orbs.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, asked the resident Necron buffs, and he said...

"You want lots of Warriors, one, maybe two lords with resurrection orbs. A monolith is always a good, if expensive point wise, makes a great centerpiece and really scares the crap out of your opponent (I scared 2 year 8s out of match once. Arses). Another thing is to get a lot of scarabs, to absorb the incoming fire. Destroyers also are great anti tank troops, Heavy destroyers even more so. If playing against an army with poor WS, advance slowly, every other turn stopping to fire."

Does that help? Another tip: Don't pack your warriors up close. My 30 man murder shot in the battle report "750(ish) vs 2000pt necrons" should explain.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

30 kills in 1 shot! ouchie!

i think what you have there is good, but u may want some scarabs (if u havnt already got some, i thought you got some in the Warrior box set?)
if the enemy has lots of low AP weapons (2/3) get your warriors behind some cover quick. thats why scarabs are good as a shield wall. they are also suprisingly good vs tanks (2 6s isnt too hard when u have about 30 odd attacks...)

after that it depends on wht you want to have ion your army:
destroyers have thier move-and-shot rule which can be very helpful if they zoom in and out of cover
immorrtals are a good unit to bring up next to a main block of warriors as it can distract less experianced players away from yur more important units.
pariahs are also good up the flanks but try to keep them in cober as they do not get the well-be-back rule
heavy destroyers are usually kept at the back of the army as they can firte over your own troops, have a good range aned excell at taking out the larger tanks in your oppositians army.
C'tan should always be kept at the front of your army as they can be shot at anyway, and you want to get into combat asap. 
try and deepstrike your flayed ones behind their weaker units as they can hold their own in defence, but are not as good as they are made out in combat.

hope this hlps


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Thankyou everyone helps alot.


----------



## njfed (Jan 28, 2008)

Necron Lord - Give him an orb and have him escort the warriors. If he has veil of darkness, he can get a squad out of cc.

Destroyer Lord - warscyth works great here. Team him up with a few wraiths or scarabs and have fun.

Nightbringer - Team him up with the Pariah.

Deciever - lots of fun to play but hard to use well

38 necron warriors - good

6 immortals - these guys rock. move and shoot for the win.

6 pariahs - I use them, but they are expensive.

6 flayed ones - These work great for deep striking to claim an objective. They are not that great at combat.

6 destroyers - If you use them as two groups of three keep them within 6" of each other so you can get WBB if one squad goes down.

3 heavy destroyers - Buy one more. I field two squads of two and keep them together. They can fire at two different targets and cover each other for WBB.

You really should get a monolith. They can do so much for you.
- deep strike into gun lines.
- pull your units out of CC and grant extra WBB rolls.
- use the whip to snipe ICs in units.
- draw fire away from your other units, thus preventing you from phase out.

Good luck!


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Best Necron Tactic... don't play dedicated CC armies, lol.

I like the idea of massed Necrons. But I imagine it would get boring fairly soon, no matter how viable it is.

The Monolith, while expensive in both points and 'Necron' bodies those points could have gone toward, is still a very competitive piece of gear in the Necron army. Don't underestimate what it's various abilities can do for the Necrons, and to their opponents.


----------



## Sinizter (Dec 10, 2007)

Necrons are great at games of attrition. However they have weaknesses that there is no way around mainly phase out, and everybody knows it.

I can't remember the last time I lost to a Necron player for that simple reason. I've played against them with Tyranids, Chaos, and Dark Eldar.

Tyranids earned me a Draw due to "The hunted" mission and I failed to bring down my target, my opponent did not.

Chaos phased them out in turn 4. Dark Eldar phased them out in turn 3.

I actually witnessed an IG player phase out Necrons in 2 turns. Worst beating I've ever seen with 1 demolisher, 2 leman russes, and infantry squads with heavy bolters.
He lost his lord and res orb turn 1 to concentrated fire. Turn 2 more pie plates with no WBB, and 60 lasguns + lascannons. He had a few other things I forget what all exactly. It was definitely not the norm but also what you call a bad day.

He could have played it safe and pulled back behind cover in hopes to force the IG player to manuever towards him. However all the IG player had to do was sit there, and wait. He killed enough turn 1 for a victory.
The monolith was still in reserves waiting to deepstrike.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

im thinking about taking 2 lords maybe one on foot and one with destroyer body

maybe giving them both res orbs, and one of them veil of darkness, havent decided on other wargear upgrades yet

i will most likely field 3 squads of 12 necrons

3 wraiths for fast moving

my immortals and the rest is to be decided


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> Ultimately, you need two things in Necron armies-- Lords and Warriors, and you don't need much else. Warriors can kill absolutely anything, and in units of 20, are downright unstoppable.


Not so sure My Lord Kicks Ass with his Bloodfeeder Killing about 40 Necrons and a Lord. I find Monoliths are Bitches to kill although if I assign three Obliterators to the task they do eventually beat it. Tanks are pretty much useless unless you have Priority as pretty much all necrons can destroy them.
from what I've seen keeping a unit of 20 necrons hidden in cover means that you can avoid your force from phasing out, But I find that destroyers do a lot of damage.

Ps. nice to see you back on Foulacy


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

-destroyers are amazing. 
-dont really need the heavy destroyers bc you glance everything.
- yes you can have 2 rezorbs but 1 veil only.
-if you use a c'tan do not field a monolith.
-pariahs work well with deciever and lord with nightmare shroud. making ppl take morale checks at ld 7 is good. ppl aslo hate pariahs and will kil them very quickly takes time to learn how to play them.
-bread and butter is really warriors and destroyers. destroyers give warriors cover fire while they move up for range
-the monolith is a calculated risk, if you deepstrike it or i call it "scary strike" and it doesn't come in turn 2 or 3 you are screwed. if you have it on the table it will be able to hit on second turn maybe, ordnance that is S9 ap1 is good.
- flayed ones can tie up a squad for a good 2-3 turns and maybe even win CC. dont under estiamte them. best used as infiltrated units with move through cover and everything. infiltrate 12" away behind cover. you can get into assault first turn and the charge.
-immortals are good but i would sacrafice immortals over destroyer squad any day unless you have the points t ospend.
- scarabs= life savers. incredible annoying little things. I usually turbo boost them right in some ones face first turn. possibly the fastest squad there. 5+ invuln 3W each, granted T3 but not alot of troops carry S6 weapons. you can hold a squad back for 1-2 turns with those depending how many you have. also great for taking out tanks with disruption fields. they get 4 attacks on the charge. only hit on 5+, small down side. great cannon foder.

when you can hold back 2-3 squads with your flayed and scarabs. you'll have a easier time mopping up the loner squads with monolith or the rest of your army.

good luck,
Thiago


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

I see what you mean, are the wraiths worth it ? i was thinking about taking maybe 3 and just rush them up field to tie up some units in combat.

EDIT- glad to be back gore hunter


----------



## Truthiness08 (Jan 17, 2008)

I have found that deep striking the monolith helps out a lot (although fairly risky), because on turn one it's not on the table to get shot at and if your lucky both the monolith and warriors will be available from reserves and that can be a nasty combo if placment is right, proxy one and give it a try.


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

hmm...wraiths are weird. because the're kind of expensive. they ignore cover which is good but the're more of a support unit in CC i have not mopped up a CC with wraiths.
flayed and wraith combo is harcore.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

I hate wraiths (and by that I mean necron players should use them). I've only fought against them once: It was a 3-way battle (my marines vs orks vs necrons) where I used my normal terminator squad to assault an ork burna squad (that only had 3 members because my marines had killed a few of them), what I forgot was that they were already in combat with a round base that was a proxy for a wraith. They directed their attacks towards me and in no time my terminators were gone (Nearly all of the wounds were caused by the wraith). Judging from their stats, wraiths seem like a good way to tie up squads and support other close-combat units (like flayed ones)


----------



## Bectron (Feb 23, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bectron (Feb 23, 2008)

Silb said:


> I hate wraiths (and by that I mean necron players should use them). I've only fought against them once: It was a 3-way battle (my marines vs orks vs necrons) where I used my normal terminator squad to assault an ork burna squad (that only had 3 members because my marines had killed a few of them), what I forgot was that they were already in combat with a round base that was a proxy for a wraith. They directed their attacks towards me and in no time my terminators were gone (Nearly all of the wounds were caused by the wraith). Judging from their stats, wraiths seem like a good way to tie up squads and support other close-combat units (like flayed ones)


Wraiths do indeed kick ass!

I send a unit or two after Dev squads quite regularly (for when it absolutely, positively HAS to stop shooting your ass!)

The small squad size and lack of wounds hurts a bit though.

The coolest thing I EVER did with a squad of Wraith, I was assaulted by a CSM Defiler, and glanced/killed it before it got to land a hit. ::smirk::


Bec

"No remorse, no warning, just death and metal. 
Welcome to oblivion.

-Necrons"


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Of all my experience (all 4 games, lol) Wraiths led by a Lord have been the only stellar performers. I'm pretty pleased with them.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Is that a lord on destroyer body? otherwise it wouldnt keep up to well unless it had veil.


----------



## Absolute035 (Jan 13, 2008)

Silb said:


> I hate wraiths (and by that I mean necron players should use them). I've only fought against them once: It was a 3-way battle (my marines vs orks vs necrons) where I used my normal terminator squad to assault an ork burna squad (that only had 3 members because my marines had killed a few of them), what I forgot was that they were already in combat with a round base that was a proxy for a wraith. They directed their attacks towards me and in no time my terminators were gone (Nearly all of the wounds were caused by the wraith). Judging from their stats, wraiths seem like a good way to tie up squads and support other close-combat units (like flayed ones)


One wraith killed multiple terminators? You must have rolled alot of 1s on your armor saves, considering he gets (3attacks)(.5 hit)(5/6 wound)(1/6 fail save) = .2 kills per turn.

S6 and 3++ is handy but with T4 and a 3+ save it's just like beating down any MEQ in cc, easily and readily done by almost any unit. Besides WBB ;p

They should die against anything halfway decent at assault, they're better for locking up shooty squads in cover that have no cc ability.


----------



## Fatman (Mar 7, 2008)

njfed said:


> - pull your units out of CC and grant extra WBB rolls.
> 
> 
> Good luck!


Being new to the game, how do they get an extra WWB roll?


----------



## killer13 (Mar 7, 2008)

i have recently versed a 1200 necron army with my tau and got smashed.all he had was 2 lords and the rest was just warriors


----------



## Bectron (Feb 23, 2008)

Fatman said:


> Being new to the game, how do they get an extra WWB roll?


If you teleport a unit through a monolith, even if some had failed their WBB roll, you get to roll again for those that had failed. Any that don't get up, however, are gone for good.

that's three potential chances for necrons w/ Nec ability to survive getting offed:

1) Make their saves <where allowed>
2) Make their WBB Rolls <again.. where allowed>
3) Port them through Monolith, attempt 2nd WBB roll. <hey, if you can...Mise, right?>

Necrons are some good! :good:

Bec

"No remorse, no warning, just death and metal. 
Welcome to oblivion.

-Necrons"


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

yea like stated by many above wraiths are a better support unit. sneaking up on dev squads also makes them happy. IMO it still expensive vs taking more warriors or destroyers. 3 wraiths would cost 123 which is more than half of a warriors squad. It's better to just try it for yourself


----------

